# Cold start noise for ~2 minutes. It it normal.



## srnuhnjke32 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi everyone,
In the morning when i start my golf 6 1.4L, i hear a noise coming from the engine bay.
Video Link :
https://sendvid.com/udca369u

Is it normal ?

Thank you in advance.

Vehicle description :
GOLF MK6 1.4L 80ch 59kW (2009)
Mileage ~ 200 000km

Note : After diagnosing all control modules (Using VAG COM cable and VCDS), all seems to be fine. I don't see any error message.


----------

